# Language Barrier



## jbolt3113@gmail.com (Jan 14, 2016)

I work for a multi-specialty practice, We take care of many patients who do not speak English. Right now we are torn between using a code or not. currently we are using code Z60.3 - acculturation difficulty. We are trying to figure out a better code or if there even is one ? Does any one know of any codes to use for a language barrier ? We cannot charge for interpreter services. If you have any articles that have a good explanation that would be greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 14, 2016)

The inability to speak and understand English is not a diagnosis or a condition so I don't think there is an appropriate code. 

Back in I9  acculturation difficulty fell under:

Includes: those circumstances or fear of them, affecting the person directly involved or others, mentioned as the reason, justified or not, for seeking or receiving medical advice or care

Example would be someone who's disease progressed because the did not seek care earlier due to cultural stigma or irrational fear of the inability to communicate with a physician.


----------



## lyost (Oct 28, 2016)

Language barrier isn't a dx or condition, but it DOES affect a patient's ability to receive and participate in their healthcare. I use Z75.8.


----------



## danskangel313 (Oct 28, 2016)

It is true that there is no diagnosis code for a language barrier. However, I've always been instructed to include any (Z) codes that are relevant to encounters when situations like this happen. The key is to make sure the code doesn't reflect negatively on the patient or the provider. I think Z75.8 would be appropriate as well.


----------

